# pass/ fail attach.size



## boo (Dec 8, 2009)

can sombody please tell us how big is the passing letter atach (pdf) ?

last year i failed mine was 105 KB with 2 Page PDF Attached to my email.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 8, 2009)

pass letter, spring 2008 exam was 46.6 KB.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 8, 2009)

It's at least a hectare.


----------



## benbo (Dec 8, 2009)

Bravo!

The first "How big is the envelope?" post for the internet age!


----------



## Sschell (Dec 8, 2009)

so you can know what the email says with out even opening it.... brilliant.

you just saved everybody one click of their mouse!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Dec 8, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> so you can know what the email says with out even opening it.... brilliant.
> 
> you just saved everybody one click of their mouse!


Your welcome :th_rockon:


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 8, 2009)

6 MB


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 9, 2009)

benbo said:


> Bravo!
> The first "How big is the envelope?" post for the internet age!


^^^ LOL I love it.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope that CA and NY will have the email notification before 2020.


----------



## hansel (Dec 10, 2009)

chaocl said:


> I hope that CA and NY will have the email notification before 2020.


by 2020 PE will be no more.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 10, 2009)

hansel said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that CA and NY will have the email notification before 2020.
> ...



Yeah, you are right. By that time you need pass the FE and PE in the college year and in order to graduate from school. (Many countries that I know they can call themselve engineer after they got their BE degree.)


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2009)

for those they passed PE

CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US HOW MUCH (KB) WAS THE ATTACH (PDF) LETTER ZISE?


----------



## Booha! (Dec 15, 2009)

hi!


----------



## Agzo (Dec 15, 2009)

boo said:


> for those they passed PE CAN YOU PLEASE TELL US HOW MUCH (KB) WAS THE ATTACH (PDF) LETTER ZISE?



63 KB


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 15, 2009)

matrix_PS said:


> 6 MB


Mine too!


----------

